# ايهما افضل التكييف المركزي ام تكييف الشباك؟؟؟؟؟



## الزنتاني محمد (5 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم اخواني

لدي بعض الاسئلة بخصوص الجدوى الاقتصادية من ناحية الشراء والصيانة في "

(تجهيز مبنى اداري من طابق واحد عدد 14 حجرة باجهزة تكييف )

هل الافضل التكييف المركزي ام تكييف الشباك؟
هل 14 جهاز تكييف اقل تكلفة طاقة ام المركزي اقل؟

اخواني ان كان هنالك اي كتاب او موقع به مقارنة ارجوا منكم العون


----------



## adooool (5 نوفمبر 2008)

ممكن تذكر احجام الغرف وهل المكاتب مشغولة 24 ساعة ام ماذا

بالنسبة للشباك انا ما افضلة 

ومن راي الدكت سبلت شكلة احلى عشان حيكون مخفي مو باين بس لابد من مراعات جودة التركيب 

لكي يسهل صيانتة 

وممكن 1 يكفي لـ 4 مكاتب على حسب حجم الغرف وعدد الاشخاص 

ومراعات التهوية


----------



## علاء الحوارات (6 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بس يا اخي كمان زي ما انت حاسب حساب التدفئة لا تنسي حساب التبريد بالصيف 
خصوصا انك تحكي عن 14 غرفة


----------



## الزنتاني محمد (6 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 
بارك الله فيكم اخواني 
بالنسبة لحجم الحجرات 3.5*4 وهي مشغولة حوالي 10 ساعات
اما للتدفئة غير مهمة لانها تقع بمنطقة حارة جدا
احترامي


----------



## م/فـــــــواز (6 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
بالنسبة للمبنى فانه بامكانك تركيب مكيف وحدة مجمعة "package unit" بسعة 16 طن وهي كافية لتبريد جميع غرف المبنى 

و السلام


----------



## الزنتاني محمد (7 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك فيك اخي م/فواز 
وهل لي بسوالك كيف الحصول على مقارنة بين جهاز التكييف المركزي والحائطي
اقصد هل هنالك كتاب او دراسة او موقع بالخصوص


----------



## الزنتاني محمد (8 نوفمبر 2008)

افيدونا بارك الله فيكم


----------



## ميسرة الراوي (8 نوفمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم يمكنك ياخي مراجعة كتاب الدكتور احمد الجودي للتبريد والتكيف


----------



## الزنتاني محمد (12 نوفمبر 2008)

بارك الله فيكم


----------



## كاسر (14 نوفمبر 2008)

أخي الحبيب محمد

تحية لك ولكل الإخوة المشاركين

وأسعدني حرصك على توثيق المعلومة وهي كما ذكر الإخوة متوفرة في أغلب كتب التكييف

وحيث ركزت على الجدوى الاقتصادية فلا شك أن المكيف الشباكي أرخص بكثير سواءاً بالسعر الأولي وحتى الاستهلاك الدوري من التكييف المركزي والذي أفهم أنه أحد الأنظمة المعروفة:

هواء كلي، هواء ماء، ماء كلي

ولو كنت تقصد بالتكييف المركزي الوحدات المجمعة أو المنفصلة فالتكلفة الأولية لها أعلى ولكن الاستهلاك الكهربائي والصيانة متقاربة مع الشباكي 

تحياتي


----------



## عبدالعاطي خلف الله (27 مايو 2010)

السلام عليكم
انا افضل استخدام مكيفات نوع دولابي للمساحة الكبيرة


----------



## هونر طيفور (16 أغسطس 2010)

هونر طيفور اوائل تبريد كركوك العراق
اذا ازداد المبنى من 10 غرف من مستحسن استخدام التبريد المركزي
لان اذا استخدمت سبليت يجب ان تستخدم 16 سبليت كل واحد 1.5 طن على اقل وهذا يكلف تقريبا 3500 دولار
وكذلك يجب ان تواجه صيانتها اذا تعطلت و شحنها كل سنة تكلف 800 دولار
وبامكانك استخدام مكيفين من اي مجموعهما 16+16=32 طن
وشكرا *package unit*


----------



## زيد احمد خليل (3 سبتمبر 2012)

يا اخي الكريم التبريد المركزي افضل من ناحية الكلفه الشرائيه بالنسبه للمكيفات الشباكيه وبالنسبه للضوضاء وكذلك كلفة الطاقه الكهربائيه


----------

